# Puppies outside running around...



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I took the pups out with the adults yesterday... I want to take them out MORE but the darn weather is NOT co-operating at all! Rain, rain, and more bloody rain! But, it had stopped for a short bit so I took them out for a little before I went to work. Deb stopped by and we had a great time playing with them and watching them romp around the driveway. Have to stay in the driveway since the grass is soaking wet and long due to non stop raining!

They are starting to learn to run and trot along and Deb and I got a kick out of watching them and I took some pics of them trotting for the fun of it. Actually beginning to see some of what may be coming from them!

Hope you enjoy the pics. 

Here are some of the pics of the pups with the adults... I put the big guys in after a few pics so Deb and I could watch the pups play. Alfie and Chantel were great with the pups, but Alfie, being the exuberant boy he is, was dashing around them and we couldn't get to watch the pups move freely....lol.






























And, when Deb arrive, my three adults went to give a wagging, barking "hello" and both Deb and I laughed as the purple ribbon boy followed at the cutest puppy run.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

So cute. They grow up amazingly fast!


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my, It's Puppy Heaven !

They look so healthy, happy and adorable.

You and Deb are so lucky to have an endless supply of puppy kisses :blowkiss:


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I called the big guys into the house and as Deb walked up the driveway, all the pups went to meet her! They are such a happy group of pups!



















Little Lt. pink ribbon dark girl (blue or silver) went into the wet grass and got a bit soggy so Deb picked her up for a warm, dry snuggle. 










The blue ribbon dark boy (blue or silver) standing smart in the driveway. Looking like a little tough guy! LOL










Blue ribbon dark boy standing in the driveway and trotting to me. Starting to show his movement already.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Here is a sequence pics of burgundy ribbon girl running. It is so darned cute to watch these short little tykes trying to run like a big 'un. 



















Burgundy ribbon girl in first pic below, then her (in the back) and red ribbon girl (in the front) trotting. Most of the time, they were moving with their heads down (like first pic), typical for their age, but every so often they would each move with their heads up. I caught of few of them doing this. Deb and I are very pleased with what we see so far. 



















And three pics of green ribbon dark girl moving along...lol.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

OH MY GAWD!! As if they weren't completely adorable on their own, seeing them interact with grownup spoos and people... you're killing me!! :love2:

Thank you, thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL.. they are so little with a lot of hair, especially the white ones hair, when they sit they look so funny! This is pink ribbon (possible Song) sitting in the driveway.... she looks like Garfield!!!! LMBO










And three pics of pink ribbon trotting along....





























WAIT FOR ME! HERE I COME!




















Some group shots....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Some more of pups outside...



















Purple ribbon boy....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Red ribbon girl....




























Learning how to march in step....lol...


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

And, yellow ribbon girl....


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

And lastly, a few of them in their box inside......


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

The pictures make my heart squishy
Paula


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Your pictures and your puppies always make my day!


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo precious.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

sooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_"I put the big guys in after a few pics so Deb and I could watch the pups play. Alfie and Chantel were great with the pups, *but Alfie, being the exuberant boy he is, was dashing around them and we couldn't get to watch the pups move freely.*...lol."
_
You know I'd be_ more than happy_ to solve that "Alfie problem" for ya'! I'd be HAPPY to keep him, just to keep him out of the way... lol!

Love your puppies!! Love seeing your puppies!! Love thinking about your puppies! Thank goodness I got to hold a 9 week old puppy today (not a poodle, but _so cute!_) or I'd be going nuts with envy. Oh, who am I kidding? I _am _going nuts with envy! You might as well know I have "thing" for light pink ribbon dark girl. I wonder if she's going to be a silver? Oh boy, I'd better not even start thinking about this so close to bedtime or I'll be tossing and turning counting poodles until the wee hours...there goes Alfie, then light pink ribbon girl, then Chagall...one poodle, two, poodles, three poodles...


----------



## rjen (Apr 7, 2010)

Gorgeous pups, they're growing so fast.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. They're all so cute. Making me wish I could go for poodle #3!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

They are absolutely ADORABLE! I love the pictures - so playful and loving!


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

Ahh! Thank you so much for posting these! So cute!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They are so cute.  I love them all crowded around your friend. Poodles love their people! Thanks for posting all these. It's hard to believe my puppy was ever that small. sigh.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice bunch, Jester's mom.

I also noted some who have lovely movement at this young age. One particular such puppy was a cream, but cant remember which one.. there were several photos of creams.. One in particular stuck in my mind.

Great shots, nice pups. Good luck and enjoy the grading.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

outwest said:


> They are so cute.  I love them all crowded around your friend. Poodles love their people! Thanks for posting all these. It's hard to believe my puppy was ever that small. sigh.


_Thank you Outwest! I loved having them all around me. :angel2: I am Dianne's friend, business partner, co-owner of the spoos and her sister. I'm Spoospirit on this forum and my name is Debbie.
_


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

All your puppies are so freaking adorable they are almost irresistable. You really do capture the essence of puppy"ness" in your pix. Thank you so MUCH for sharing their lives with us!
Gail


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Your puppies are so adorable. I can smell the puppy breathe. I almost felt like they were right here with me. Your ability to take portray them with still pictures is phenominal. Thank you!


----------

